# Kensington keyboard case



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried this case out at the airport today. Really liked it. It was $99 at the airport but is only $68 on Amazon. You can just fold back your smart cover and it slides right in perfectly. It did add weight but I would probably just put in my suitcase when traveling to use at the hotel when working.

http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Generation-KeyFolio-Bluetooth-Accessory/dp/B004SHC16W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302919071&sr=8-1


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I'd like this case/keyboard. It protects the back and front of the iPad. I ordered the Zagg case/keyboard combo.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have seen the Zagg online. I would love to see it and try it. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I will. Have you ordered yours?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Vet said:


> I will. Have you ordered yours?


Not yet. I went to Target today and the had the Zagg keyboard for the iPad2 for 79.99. They were nice enough to open one for me and let me try it. To be honest I liked the Kensington much better. I can keep my smart cover on it and it will close completely with it on. I also liked the keyboard better. I rest my hands down when typing and my hands rested right on the edge of the case. The keyboard is set down so that the iPad fits down into it. There is no back cover so the back of your iPad will still be exposed. I like holding mine with just the smart cover folded back. The Zagg keyboard is lightweight which is nice, but I will probably just put the keyboard in my suitcase and carry the iPad in my purse. I'm going to buy a clear skin for the back to minimize scratches. The smart cover is protects the front. I'm super careful of my electronics and hate to have any mark on them. If I find that it is getting scratched up in my purse I'll buy a lightweight cover for it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered this keyboard case today. I also ordered the Enki Gear snap on back and a clear skin for the back. I don't plan on carrying the iPad in the case so I decided the weight was a non issue. I want to protect the back when in my purse so I'll use the snap on back when carrying it. Since it won't fit in the case with the Enki back I ordered the skin for that and when I use it at home. I like the feel of it with just the smart cover. 

I need to quit shopping. Reminds me of getting my first Kindle and wanting extras for it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great plan! I'll have to check out the Enki Gear.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Vet said:


> Sounds like a great plan! I'll have to check out the Enki Gear.


I like it because it fits with the smart cover. The website is www.enkigear.com.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I like it because it fits with the smart cover. The website is www.enkigear.com.


Thanks for the link. It looks like it wouldn't add much weight.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I wonder how the enkigear cover compairs with the marware cover. hmmmm
sylvia


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I wonder how the enkigear cover compairs with the marware cover. hmmmm
> sylvia


I went with price. The Enki is $10 cheaper. I also chose the BestSkinEver over the Zagg because of price. It was $11 cheaper. As far as I could tell they were pretty much equal. The Kensington keyboard case was $68.86 on Amazon and the Zagg keyboard was $79.99 at Target. I actually like the feel of the keyboards better on the Kensington and that you don't have to remove the smart cover to use it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Got the BestSkinEver skin for the back of my iPad. Didn't fit at all was to big and when trying to get it around the corners it was terrible. Now I know why trying to save money doesn't always work. I have the Enki back coming in a couple of weeks. I'll see how I like holding it with that on before deciding to get a skin for the back and then make a decision. My Kensington case has shipped so should be here soon.


----------

